# PCGH 01/2012 Skyrim-Tuner funktioniert nicht



## rukay1032 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich habe von der aktuellen Pc Games Hardware-Ausgabe den Skyrim-Tuner  installiert, leider kommt jetzt immer folgender Fehler und das Programm  startet danach nicht.

"Laufzeitfehler '339':

Die  Komponente 'TabSt32.ocx' oder einer ihrer Anhängigkeiten ist nicht  richtig registriert: Eine Datei fehlt oder ist ungültig. "

Keine  Ahnung ob man das ganz normal auf C: oder im Skyrim-Verzeichnis  installieren muss!? Gab leider auch keine Installationsanweisung.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich hab mir die Ausgabe hauptsächlich wgn dem Programm gekauft 

Beste Grüße

rukay1032


----------



## DarkTrooper (9. Dezember 2011)

Habe das gleiche Problem und ähnliche Situation. (Interessant ist auch das es der Oblivion Tuner in der Fehlermeldung ist  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



TechSpecs:
Win 7 64bit (System auf C:, Daten normalerweise auf D:. Hierfür geht jedoch weder C: noch D


----------



## rukay1032 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey DarkTrooper,

ja danke, das hab ich glatt vergessen:

Win7 Pro 64 Bit 

hab es auch schon in den Skyrim-Ordner und in den Skyrim-Ordner bei "Dokumente" eigefügt wo die betreffenden .ini Dateien sind, hat nix verändert.

Nun sind wir schon 2 die um Hilfe bitten 

LG

rukay1032


----------



## cflies (10. Dezember 2011)

rukay1032 schrieb:


> Hey DarkTrooper,
> 
> ja danke, das hab ich glatt vergessen:
> 
> ...


 
In den Eigenschaften der exe einstellen: " als Administrator ausführen".
Schon klappt's, oder nicht?


----------



## rukay1032 (10. Dezember 2011)

Hey cflies,

oh man, so einfach aber wirkunsvoll 

Vielen lieben Dank.

Greetz

rukay1032


----------



## LordCama (10. Dezember 2011)

so, habe nun auch versucht den skyrim-tuner zu installieren. beim ersten start bekam ich die gleiche fehlermeldung wie ihr oben, nach dem ich aber das Häkchen  als admin ausführen gesetzt habe, kam diese fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(interessant, das als programm Oblivion-Tuner angegeben wird  ) 


nach dem klick auf ok öffnet sich das programm, sieht aber so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Dezember 2011)

Anscheinend findet das Tool bei dir die Files nicht, über Datei kannst du aber selbst hin navigieren.


----------



## Hedock (12. Dezember 2011)

Hello Forum

Meine Instellation des Sky-Tuner funktioniert auch nicht, trotz mehrfachen Installations versuchen.

Immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung:  Laufzeitfehler 13  Typ unverträglich!

Was läuf falsch? Was fehlt?

System Win 7 64, Gtx 580, X58, HD SSD und SATA-Festplatten, Sounkarte X-Fi

Hedock


----------



## Gamefruit93 (12. Dezember 2011)

Probier mal die "TabSt32.ocx" in den Ordner "Windows"  zu stecken.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Dezember 2011)

Damit wir vernünftig darauf eingehen können, bitte immer mit angeben, ob:

- das Zip oder die Setup-Datei genutzt wird
- ob ihr das Programm als Administrator ausführt

thx!


----------



## Hedock (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bei den div. Installationen unterschiedliche Varianten versucht!

Als Adm., ausgepackt mit Setup und Zip. Einfügen der Benutzerrecht mit Vollzugriff und ohne. Im Windows Kompatibilitätsmodus Win7 und ohne.
Einfügen der Win Rechte (TabSt32.ocx).
Auf SSD Festplatte und HD.
Entpackt im Skyrim Steam Ordner und kopiert. Sowie auch im Save Ordner unter den Benutzerdaten oder Frei im eigener Ablage.

Mein Fehlermeldung:"  Laufzeitfehler 13  Typ unverträglich!" kenne ich aus dem Office bei fehlenden Vba Codes oder unvollständigen Makros!

Hedock


----------



## LordCama (13. Dezember 2011)

@Hedock: bei mir ist genau das gleiche , und ich kenne diese meldungen auch nur aus scriptfehler

@Carsten: braucht der tuner noch zusatzprogramme wie net framework etc?


----------



## Gordon A. Freeman (22. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir auch das gleiche Laufzeitfehler 13.

Win 7 Prof. Bit 64

An Framework kann es  eigentlich nicht liegen habe alle Versionen.


----------



## Kamano (4. Januar 2012)

Hatte das gleiche Problem wie der OP ("Laufzeitfehler 339 - konnte TabCtlblabla nicht finden"), konnte es dann aber dank diesem Thread lösen. Den "Laufzeitfehler 13 - Typen unversträglich" habe ich jetzt nicht.

Hier die Erklärung warum der Skyrim Tuner die Skyrim Daten nicht findet:
Also es gibt ein generelles Problem mit dem Admin-Kompatibilitätsmodus. (Der seit WinXp schon besteht)
Es wird ja immer gerne geraten sein Nutzerkonto auf normale Rechte einzuschränken und ein zweites Adminkonto anzulegen, auf welches man bei Bedarf zugreifen kann, ggfl. mit Passwort. Was mir auch so sinnvoll erscheint, dass ich es seit Win7 konsequent mache. - Das Problem ist, dass das Programm welches als Admin ausgeführt wird, auf die Eigenen Dateien des Adminkontos zugreift und nicht etwa auf das Nutzerkonto welches den Aufruf eigentlich durchführt. 
Ruft man also den Skyrim Tuner als Admin auf (bei mir ein separates Konto), sucht der Tuner die Skyrim Dateien im Nutzerkonto des Admins, welcher aber dieses Spiel nicht spielt. Über "Datei - Neue SykrimPrefs.ini öffnen" im Skyrim Tuner kann man dann aber in sein eigentliches Nutzerkonto navigieren und diese Datei mit dem Tuner öffnen.

In WinXP musste man übrigens standardmäßig für eine Änderung des Bildschirmschoners schon Adminrechte besitzen, so dass man unter einem normalen Konto nie diesen ändern konnte, selbst wenn man das Admin-Passwort besaß. Windoof halt.


----------



## Gordon A. Freeman (5. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Damit wir vernünftig darauf eingehen können, bitte immer mit angeben, ob:
> 
> - das Zip oder die Setup-Datei genutzt wird
> - ob ihr das Programm als Administrator ausführt
> ...


 
Und dann wie weiter?

Habe heute denn Skyrim -Tuner noch einmal versucht zu installieren von der Neuen DVD aus Heft 02.2012.
aber immer noch das gleiche Problem, habe natürlich alle Optionen genutzt also Zip und Setup -Datei, sowie mit und ohne Adminrechte.

thx


----------



## Kamano (5. Januar 2012)

Nochmal in kurz:

1. Skyrim Tuner als Admin starten (Fehlermeldungen ignorieren insofern das Tool trotzdem startet)
2.  "Datei - Neue SykrimPrefs.ini öffnen" im Tuner wählen und in Dein Nutzerverzeichnis (ehemals "Eigene Dateien" bei WinXP) oder C:\Users\NUTZERNAME\Documents\My Games\Skyrim (bei Win7) navigieren und die SykrimPrefs.ini öffnen.
3. Nun müsste die richtige Datei gefunden sein, also Änderungen vornehmen und 'Übernehmen', fertiz! 

[EDIT] Die bessere Lösung steht im nächsten Beitrag!


----------



## PCGH_Chris (6. Januar 2012)

Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort - wir hatten in einem anderen Thread schon einen Lösungsvorschlag gegeben:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-leistung-und-bessere-grafik.html#post3732227

Bitte probiert das mal bitte aus, das sollte helfen ...


----------



## Kamano (6. Januar 2012)

Danke, das scheint wirklich zu helfen! Jetzt muss ich nicht mal mehr das Programm als Admin ausführen.


----------



## dogy (7. Februar 2012)

Habe dieselben Fehler wie oben gemeldet. Wenn ich den Tuner als Admin starte, bekomme ich den Laufzeitfehler '13'. Bei mir nützt auch der bei
Laufzeitfehler '339': Die Komponente 'tabctl32.ocx' Od - WinFuture-Forum.de
gemeldete Trick. Liegt es wümöglich daran, dass ich Win 7 in der 64 Bit Version nutze, dass "regsvr32 /s tabctl32.ocx" bei mir nichts bewirkt?
http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=136351


----------



## LordCama (7. Februar 2012)

Habe die gleiche windows version und bei mir geht es auch nicht


----------



## PCGH_Chris (7. Februar 2012)

dogy schrieb:


> Habe dieselben Fehler wie oben gemeldet. Wenn ich den Tuner als Admin starte, bekomme ich den Laufzeitfehler '13'. Bei mir nützt auch der bei
> Laufzeitfehler '339': Die Komponente 'tabctl32.ocx' Od - WinFuture-Forum.de
> gemeldete Trick. Liegt es wümöglich daran, dass ich Win 7 in der 64 Bit Version nutze, dass "regsvr32 /s tabctl32.ocx" bei mir nichts bewirkt?


 
Kommt denn eine Fehlermeldung nach dem Eintippen des regsrv-Befehls?

Das hast du berücksichtigt?
_ Bei Vista 64 befinden sich die OCX-Dateien im Verzeichnis "...Windows\SysWOW64\" _


----------



## dogy (8. Februar 2012)

Nein, die beiden Zeilen kann ich unter cmd eintippen und per Enter bestätigen, ohne dass eine Fehlermeldung kommt - es gibt einfach keine Reaktion darauf. Müsste beim Abschicken der Kommandos im Eingabefenster eine Antwort von Windows kommen?

Bei diesem Zusatz zu Vista x64 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, was damit gemeint ist. Ich habe das mal so interpretiert, dass man die dortige cmd-Datei verwenden muss und durch diese die 2 Registrierungszeilen eintippen soll.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (13. Februar 2012)

dogy schrieb:


> Nein, die beiden Zeilen kann ich unter cmd eintippen und per Enter bestätigen, ohne dass eine Fehlermeldung kommt - es gibt einfach keine Reaktion darauf. Müsste beim Abschicken der Kommandos im Eingabefenster eine Antwort von Windows kommen?
> 
> Bei diesem Zusatz zu Vista x64 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, was damit gemeint ist. Ich habe das mal so interpretiert, dass man die dortige cmd-Datei verwenden muss und durch diese die 2 Registrierungszeilen eintippen soll.


 
Normalerweise - wenn alles richtig läuft - kommt eine Meldung "Die Datei xxx wurde erfolgreich registriert".

Wahrscheinlich liegt die Tabctl da nicht drin. Bitte erstelle mal ein neues Verzeichnis, z. B. C:\Test\ und kopiere die tabctl aus dem Programmverzeichnis da rein. Dann wieder cmd als Admin ausführen und den Befehl leicht ändern in 

```
regsvr32 /s C:\test\tabctl32.ocx
```
Wenn das nicht klappt, habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Idee mehr


----------



## dogy (17. Februar 2012)

Nee, da tut sich leider nichts! Aber ist nicht so schlimm, es geht ja auch ohne den tuner


----------

